

Ask HN: what app(s) can I use to write code from my iPhone? - jm3

Looking for web development tools (either native apps or mobile websites) that work on an iPhone. Bonus points for deployment, syntax highlighting, other sugar like that.
======
rayalez
Heh, coding on an iPhone - that doesn't sound comfortable =)

Having said that - you can check out Diet Coda.

Or - you could use some SSH app to SSH into a server and then use any console
editor. But without keyboard that sounds crazy)

